# Reinforced fence



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok so after some reading i decided to add more to my fenceing









4ft tall
1st-6 in bob-wire
2nd-12 in electric
3rd-18 in bob-wire
4th-24 inch - bob-wire
5th-36 in -bob-wire
6th-48 inches
All post are 3-1/2 round wood post
6 in round corner post
2 -1/2 in the ground
With 50 pounds concrete each one


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's one intimidating fence! Great job...goats should stay in and everything else out


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Now to work on some building


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great!!!


----------

